# O Rings for honey gates



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

I didn't close some of my honey gates on my buckets and rats chewed out the o rings. I've looked online for replacements but haven't found anything that I'm sure of. I went to my auto parts store and when I asked if I could order them through them I received the deer in the headlights look. So has anybody found a source? I would like to have some on hand for just this reason and also if I have a leaky gate be able to replace it then. I didn't want to have to buy a whole new gate just for an o ring. Thanks


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

You might try calling Kelley. They mention them on their website but don't have them listed as a separate item: https://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/18/...ssing/4673/1-1-4-Plastic-Gate-and-Accessories.

Tom


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Grainger, McMaster Carr both have large selections of o rings


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

Tru-Value hardware usually has a large selection of O-rings .... in their plumbing department.


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas I'll look into these


----------



## b2bnz (Apr 5, 2009)

I found a large selection of O rings in a hydraulic supply shop. Found one to fit perfectly!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

beemilk said:


> Tru-Value hardware usually has a large selection of O-rings .... in their plumbing department.


X2 If you want to pick thru a parts drawer they have the drawer. It's by the nuts, bolts, aircraft nuts...that section with all the plastic boxes with little drawers. The sales staff will be glad to help. True Value is struggling and try getting walmart to help you.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Remember to take it with you for fit. Then you will not get the deer in head like look.


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

My-smokepole said:


> Remember to take it with you for fit. Then you will not get the deer in head like look.


Yes that was my mistake don't know what I was thinking just using measurements. Thanks for the ideas now I have some places to look into.


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

What are the measurements ? I work for Caterpillar and our parts program will search by dimensions


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

Well after all these good ideas on finding these o rings my wife suggested if I bought them from Mann Lake maybe they sell parts for them. And since she is the brains of our marriage she was right. Mann lake has them you just have to call and what they wrote me was, I have the O-rings in stock in my Minnesota location. There is a large and small O-ring. They are $0.50 each plus shipping. They are a non-catalog item. You can call in 800-880-7694 and ask for Paige in MN. Let me know if you have any further questions. Thank you! 
Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

While you are at it, figure out why you have rats and get that under control.

I love the calm, rats ate my o rings because I left gates open, instead of........horrors, I HAVE RATS!!!, in food production equiptment,!!!! ...and my orings were detroyed.....


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

These work awesome:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSk79YcuIRQ


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

tanksbees said:


> These work awesome:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSk79YcuIRQ


yeah, pop your rebuilt honey gates on those bad boys and you can simply dump the mousez and ratsez out and use them for honey. Nothing like a multi purpose bucket. Rat chew toy, mouse catcher, and honey bucket, and if the septic backs up, honey pot.

I am no longer hungry.........nothing like a bucket of rancid mousez for appetite suppression. Do we eatzes them whole my precious.


----------



## TPalmer (Jun 11, 2012)

rolftonbees said:


> yeah, pop your rebuilt honey gates on those bad boys and you can simply dump the mousez and ratsez out and use them for honey. Nothing like a multi purpose bucket. Rat chew toy, mouse catcher, and honey bucket, and if the septic backs up, honey pot.


I like it. Nothing like multipurpose equipment.


----------

